# 2003 350z vs ls1 t/a



## stangslayer98 (Jan 6, 2006)

i have someone that wants to race me with a trans am.......can i take him stock vs stock or will i need mods


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

You should be in the low 14s and he should be in the high to mid 13s. The only way you will have a chance is if he can't drive at all and you do a perfect run meaning it is highly unlikely that you will win.


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hehe. Ls1 kick ass on the straight line. You have no chance at all unless he can’t drive. In addition, with minor modifications, ls1 TA will be in a high 12th and you need to lay a lot of money in to your car to bring it to high 12 pass. Have to respect V8.
Twisty is another story. If both of you could use advantages of each car to the most, may the better driver win.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tm_94altima said:


> You should be in the low 14s and he should be in the high to mid 13s. The only way you will have a chance is if he can't drive at all and you do a perfect run meaning it is highly unlikely that you will win.



an LS1 powered trans am will be in the low 13s easy.

stock Zs, driven well, can pull high 13s, but I forsee you getting your butt handed to you _at the track, of course_


----------

